
Show HN: Measuring Team Morale on Slack with NLP - smonicats
https://bunch.ai
======
jeresuikkila
I just answered some personal work style questions for a software engineer job
interview a few weeks back. Would have been interesting to see how I fit in
with the already existing team in the company. Not sure if it would give me
anything more than a good interview with the current team members but having a
point of comparison for my preferred working style would have made it more
valuable to me.

